# MTB: Nass soccer fields, Sunday 9/20/09 8AM



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking to do a morning ride Sunday.  I would like to get started by 8am.  I'm open to ideas for venues, but I was thinking of a longish ride at Nass, possibly starting from the soccer fields.  Who's interested?


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

Can't swing it this Sunday unfortunately. Enjoy!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm down with that.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Can't swing it this Sunday unfortunately. Enjoy!



Dude, WTF, do I smell or something?


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Dude, WTF, do I smell or something?



Only a little.

Actually I would love to ride with you, but my neighbor has been asking me to go out on his boat with him for a while and he's going Sunday so I'm doing that. Might try for either an early afternoon ride tomorrow, or an evening ride on Sunday.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Only a little.
> 
> Actually I would love to ride with you, but my neighbor has been asking me to go out on his boat with him for a while and he's going Sunday so I'm doing that. Might try for either an early afternoon ride tomorrow, or an evening ride on Sunday.



come ride Mesh with us in the morning


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, 8am at the soccer fields.  Shooting for around 12 miles.  Who else is in?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 19, 2009)

JP bailed on me for kmart so I think Im gonna stay local.......Any place for me to bail out on this ride??   Not sure If I can handle the whole 12 miles with you animals, and dont want to hold you guys back

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2009)

powhunter said:


> JP bailed on me for kmart so I think Im gonna stay local.......Any place for me to bail out on this ride??   Not sure If I can handle the whole 12 miles with you animals, and dont want to hold you guys back
> 
> steveo



Yeah, Woodcore and I were talking about it yesterday, there's one or two easy options for bail outs for anyone who's not up to the whole ride.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 19, 2009)

ok cool....soccer fields off George washington tpk???


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2009)

powhunter said:


> ok cool....soccer fields off George washington tpk???



It's actually on Punch Brook which is just off of GW Tpke.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...oid=MLhTuiMRT0LXOvdRB3Tn0Q&cbp=11,177.84,,0,5


----------



## powhunter (Sep 19, 2009)

righto......see ya at 8

steveo


----------



## Brik (Sep 19, 2009)

What kinda loop are you looking at? I was at the fields the other day and they beat me up. I was probably riding where I should not been. Trying to get a gauge on the amount of climbing involved. I don't want to slow you guys down but I am interested in how things connect at Nass. If I don't hook up with you guys I'll be riding Nass anyway. Maybe we'll see each other.

Jim


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 19, 2009)

Brik said:


> What kinda loop are you looking at? I was at the fields the other day and they beat me up. I was probably riding where I should not been. Trying to get a gauge on the amount of climbing involved. I don't want to slow you guys down but I am interested in how things connect at Nass. If I don't hook up with you guys I'll be riding Nass anyway. Maybe we'll see each other.
> 
> Jim



Brik, it would be great if you could come and join us for a rip tomorrow morning! Bvibert and I have a great loop planned and if your interested in how things connect at Nassehegan, the loop we plan to ride ride will most likely answer all your questions!

Anyway, The full loop will probably come in around 12 miles with several points to bail if needed. There is some climbing involved in the loop but nothing really over the top! Regardless, no worries about slowing us down!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 19, 2009)

powhunter said:


> righto......see ya at 8
> 
> steveo



Nice!! :beer:

Glad your able to join us Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2009)

Brik said:


> What kinda loop are you looking at? I was at the fields the other day and they beat me up. I was probably riding where I should not been. Trying to get a gauge on the amount of climbing involved. I don't want to slow you guys down but I am interested in how things connect at Nass. If I don't hook up with you guys I'll be riding Nass anyway. Maybe we'll see each other.
> 
> Jim



You're more than welcome to join us, don't worry about slowing us down.  We'll be sure to show what we know and how to connect some stuff up.  Our route will connect the soccer fields to stone and then to the upper part of what we used to consider the main loop from Scoville.  It should give you a good idea of how to connect up a bunch of stuff.  Like woodcore said there won't be a ton of climbing.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 20, 2009)

F its 745 just got up .....Dont wait for me..  maybe Ill run into you !!!!

steveo


----------



## Brik (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tour today. It opened my eyes to more trails.You guys ripped it and kept me motivated. Glad the bailout was there for me.

Jim


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2009)

powhunter said:


> F its 745 just got up .....Dont wait for me..  maybe Ill run into you !!!!
> 
> steveo



Bummer Steve, you missed out on a good ride.  We looped back to the parking lot around 8:30 to see if you had made it, but didn't see you so we carried on.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2009)

Brik said:


> Thanks for the tour today. It opened my eyes to more trails.You guys ripped it and kept me motivated. Glad the bailout was there for me.
> 
> Jim



Nice to meet you Jim, glad you enjoyed the ride.  You were keeping up with us just fine.


----------

